# Diesel Fuel Additives



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The following are objective third-party tests done on diesel additives. 

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/76.../177728-lubricity-additive-study-results.html

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/ford/0911dp_fuel_additive_test/viewall.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I would be curious to see a modern test not done at the advent of ULSD. I'm curious if additive makers have come a long ways. I'd bet they did. 

Only other issue is that since so many places are mandating bio content in diesel as you can see by this test, lubricity is on the fast track to being a non-issue for many people in certain areas. PA here has 2% or more in every drop of fuel. 

I would be really interested in a test of cold flow, cetane boost, and effect on water properties.


----------

